# How to check 460 SINGLE phase conderser fan motor



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Contact an electrician... :whistling2:
IBTL.


----------



## JWD111 (Aug 5, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Contact an electrician... :whistling2:
> IBTL.


Got my answer. Not letting a sparky touch hvac stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JWD111 said:


> Got my answer. Not letting a sparky touch hvac stuff.


Your motor runs on freon?


----------



## JWD111 (Aug 5, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Contact an electrician... :whistling2:
> IBTL.


I would say hire an electrician as well if I didn't know the answer. Sorry for the hard question. Two wires to cap and one hot wire. But motor was burned so no need to test.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I would disconnect the capacitor and check the motor for an open or a grounded winding.


----------



## JWD111 (Aug 5, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Your motor runs on freon?


Freon? That's like calling all colas coke or all shows nike. Freon is just a trade name from Honeywell. Now if you said refrigerant I would say yep. It's clown hour. Love it.


----------



## JWD111 (Aug 5, 2013)

bobelectric said:


> I would disconnect the capacitor and check the motor for an open or a grounded winding.


No readings to shell of motor and no resistances on any if the leads


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JWD111 said:


> Got my answer.


Cool. :thumbsup:


----------

